# The sharks were already here



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

What nobody in the news or officials are talking about is the sharks were everywhere this Spring. They were There when we started fishing. Nobody caused them to be there, They were in reach of our casts ready to swim off with many a rig. Don't blame any type of fisherman. They outer banks was loaded with sharks when we arrived to fish. The tourists are just getting in the water with them, unlike fisherman who mostly have dry land under them. The freak'n water was not a safe place from the get go this year.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Go south, walk on a pier and start counting.
Blacktips, spinners and bulls are thicker than sin in SC and have been for the past 10 years I can remember.
Oh, and we can't fish for them.




Nobody was cleaning fish, I just chunked a damn lemon slice and got 4 to come up like that from the noise of it hitting the water.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I remember a few years back in SC I threw an ice cube in the water and that happened. This definitely isn't the fisherman's fault. I haven't heard of the sharks being this bad in a while. I did notice that the water was a lot warmer than it usually is this time of year in VA. Hopefully these shark aren't as thick next year.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen more sharks this year and friends have said the same more then any other year. On Hatteras Island the water temps are 10 degrees warmer than usual. Heck it is August water temps in June.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea when I was at Ocracoke for two weeks in April we were catching sharks left and right from the surf. I'm talking 8 and 9 footers. I didn't even put a kayak in the water; Why? Because there were so many sharks. There's no way I would swim with all the Sharks that have been around. If they want me they will have to come up on the sand.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Sharknado promo


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's amazing video, and conclusive proof that lemons attract sharks. BAN CITRUS NOW!!!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

On Facebook, a picture is trending of a shark caught in Kitty Hawk. Saw a lot of "wow! That's terrifying! Why would they fish where people swim!" But thankfully I did see a lot of "You guys know this isn't too uncommon. Sharks do live in the ocean"


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey metalhead, you better watch it, next the "morons" will ban lemon slices from being used in drinks as they will cause sharks to attack "tourons"! I seriously believe this country is losing it's collective mind! The governor here thinks big hooks attract sharks.
Will the stupidity ever stop?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I say that we BAN TOURISTS . . . Then, NONE of them GET BIT !


----------



## ryback770 (May 12, 2015)

There are big changes occurring on both coasts. This year a die off of sea lion pups, this caused by warm water shifting their food source far to sea. Last 2 years fish species normally caught off Mexico being taken off the coast of Oregon! Yes there are big changes afoot, and it looks like oceans are warming up ALL OVER.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually the Governor said tourist need to stay away from where people are fishing the media (& face space) turned that around


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> Actually the Governor said tourist need to stay away from where people are fishing the media (& face space) turned that around


Of course, they did . . . "NEVER let the TRUTH stand in the way of an AGENDA" !!!


----------

